# Will Urban Decay & Studio Gear e/s fit Mac palette?



## mely (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi everyone! I just joined a few days ago & I've been happily reading up on all the back topics. 

Like my title asks, I'm wondering if these will fit into the mac palette? I've done a search and didn't find anything, but if I missed it, I'd love a link to a previous thread.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 8, 2009)

I've read that Urban decay eyeshadows fit (except, of course, the deluxe eyeshadows).


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 9, 2009)

Urban Decay shadows do fit, I've depotted mine. The plastic on them is more brittle than on MAC shadows though, so be careful when you're depotting them especially when you're getting the plastic insert out of the pan.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jan 17, 2009)

They both fit, I have one of each in mine. About to add another UD asap, I just bought electric. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Studio Gear is hard to depot though, I broke mine and had to fix it.


----------



## timarose (Jun 1, 2009)

thx for the heads up


----------

